# Engine vacuum lines



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey, anyone with a 225 hp TT can help me with this...I am trying to figure out where some lines go..

Where does the vacuum line that comes off of the throttle body go to?

What connects to the very first nipple at the bottom of the turbo inlet pipe?

In the picture below you can see where there are two vacuum lines that have been cut...
I believe that they go down under the intake manifold...where do they connect to?









Where does the vacuum line that comes off the fuel pressure regulator go?

Thanks


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

the vac line that comes off the tb goes to the hard metal pipe is for the evap, and i bleave the pcv.. the box in the pic is for the dv its one line that goes under the manifold and is on the small nipples (when looking at it left side)


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool thank you.

Now there is one more small vacuum line on the picture that I posted....I think it also goes under the intake manifold...?


----------



## thommorud (Sep 2, 2010)

So into that rats nets theres 3 lines.

One that goes from it to the DV

Of the two that go under the manifold one is the manifold pressure (aka Source) and the other feeds N112 which controls the SAI.

All i did is keep the N249 plugged in to the harness and hide it and T the 3 hoses together


----------



## TTBodie (Aug 1, 2011)

On mine it goes to n249 under the oil dipstick cover.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

:banghead: I spaced off the sai!


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

when i did my spark plugs, i took pictures to remind myself, i still have them.. maybe this will help....


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

VR6 T said:


> Hey, anyone with a 225 hp TT can help me with this...I am trying to figure out where some lines go..
> 
> Where does the vacuum line that comes off of the throttle body go to?
> 
> ...


Sorry all answers are probably close but not 100%, haven't had a stock car in awhile. Are you reassembling a stock car or attempting to do an N249/SAI/EVAP delete?


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for your help, I am putting my car back to stock.


----------

